# Pb multifonctions HP PSC 750



## ducati40 (7 Mars 2006)

besoin aide debutant possede une imprimante multifonctions HP PSC 750
 apres avoir installe le cd hp des que je veux scanner j'ai le message d'erreur suivant   impossible de se connecter a HPAIO twain
je precise l'imprimante via mon mac fonctionne bien mais pas le scan merci d'avance


----------



## xanadu (7 Mars 2006)

ducati40 a dit:
			
		

> besoin aide debutant possede une imprimante multifonctions HP PSC 750
> apres avoir installe le cd hp des que je veux scanner j'ai le message d'erreur suivant   impossible de se connecter a HPAIO twain
> je precise l'imprimante via mon mac fonctionne bien mais pas le scan merci d'avance


Bonsoir et bienvenue sur macgeneration
As-tu essayé d'aller voir sur le site du constructeur "HP" et voir si tu peux télécharger des pilotes ou mise à jour 
(twain ....) ?


----------



## golf (8 Mars 2006)

Quelle version de Mac Os ?
Le dernière version du pilote est ici...


----------



## davidk68 (19 Septembre 2008)

bonjour , après avoir installé le dernier pilote
               impression OK , mais je n'arrive toujours pas à scanner 
               si quelqu'un à la solution , merci d'avance 
               DK


----------



## Pat1763 (20 Septembre 2008)

J'ai rencontré le même problème avec ma vieille HP PSC 2210, un tout-en-un également qui date d'il y a 5 ans... :rose:

La seule solution pour scanner a consisté à télécharger (et payer) VueScan, car j'ai pu lire sur le site de HP que les solutions pour Mac OS n'étaient pas compatibles avec Léopard...


----------



## BillyPaul (22 Septembre 2008)

bon, ben ça me réconforte de savoir que je ne suis pas le seul à être bloqué avec mon scanner HP (sous Léopard)... mon multi-fonction est en wifi, je sais bien imprimer, mais pour le scanner, ça coince :hein:
j'ai bien essayé la manip qui consiste à remplacer le fichier TWAIN Source Manager... mais ça ne marche pas mieux.
J'ai quand même trouvé une astuce qui me permet de scanner : je rentre l'adresse IP de mon imprimante dans mon navigateur web, et là j'ai un menu HP avec un bouton 'Numériser' !! 
Ca fonctionne, bien qu'il n'y ai pas toutes les options que j'espérais...

Alors, je comprends pas pourquoi j'arrive à scanner en passant par un navigateur, et pas en direct...


----------



## Pat1763 (25 Septembre 2008)

On peut espérer que HP finira par sortir des pilotes compatibles OS X.5 un jour ou l'autre...


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Septembre 2008)

Pat1763 a dit:


> On peut espérer que HP finira par sortir des pilotes compatibles OS X.5 un jour ou l'autre...



Faut arrêter de rêver.


----------



## Pat1763 (25 Septembre 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Faut arrêter de rêver.


 
Pourquoi ? L'espoir fait vivre... 

En fait, je pense que l'on peut vraiment espérer : car lesdits pilotes existent bien, mais pour des versions OS X.4 et antérieures... ce qui signifie quelque part qu'HP a bien l'intention de rendre ses machines compatible Mac. Ou du moins, ils ont eu cette intention à un moment donné... :rose:

Dans le genre bizarre, j'ai eu la surprise de trouver le driver pour mon trackball Kensington non pas sur le site de Kensington, non pas sur le CD livré avec (incompatible avec OS X.5 justement), mais sur le site de... l'Apple Store US ! 

Comme quoi...


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Septembre 2008)

Je commence à bien cerner la politique HP concernant les mises à jour. Libre à toi de te bercer d'illusions.

Des logiciels pour Tiger, certes, mais pas UB. HP a abandonné le support de cette imprimante (PSC 750) concernant la numérisation en 2005 et je ne les vois pas y revenir. C'est un vieux clou.

Même pour ses modèles courants les mises à jour peuvent parfois se faire attendre un an ou n'arriver jamais. Si tu as un bug, il vaut mieux télécharger les paquets logiciels de modèles voisins plus récents et les décortiquer pour trouver l'élément compatible révisé qui remplacera le tien.

Je viens encore de "corriger" le HP Scan Pro pour ma Photosmart 3210 afin de pouvoir l'utiliser avec Readiris Pro 11, ce qui n'était plus possible depuis que j'ai updadé ce dernier en version 11.6.3 pour Leopard.

Si HP me sort une mise à jour dans quelques mois, tant mieux, mais la dernière correction avait mis plus d'un an à apparaître. Et ce, pour une modèle bien plus récent que ton vieux tacot.

Rappel : HP vend des imprimantes et des cartouches, elle ne touche rien sur les logiciels.


----------



## Pat1763 (25 Septembre 2008)

Mon vieux tacot comme tu dis, c'est la HP 2210, et non la 750... 

J'étais intervenu sur ce fil de façon générique, pas de façon spécifique par rapport à ce modèle... :rose:

De toute façon, j'ai réglé mon problème autrement : ne pouvant me permettre d'attendre (j'avais à scanner des documents pour envoi par mail), j'ai fini par acheter VueScan qui lui fonctionne parfaitement... 

Mais si j'avais eu plus de temps devant moi, j'aurais sans doute attendu davantage... 

Sinon, il est clair que le business model de HP, ce sont les cartouches... C'est de loin ce qui est le plus cher, et comme par hasard ce qui se change le plus fréquemment !


----------



## balance (23 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, je micici dans la discussion. Etant un nouveau mac user j essaie de faire fonctionné mon vieux matériel utilisé avec un PC avec plus au moins de bonheur depuis plusieurs année avec mon nouveau Macbook.

J ai une HP 2210 tous en un et bien sur je peu printer mais pas scanner. Après une visite sur l'horrible site HP qui n'a rien donné, j ai installé VueScan et j'ai pus utilisé le scanner. Vuescan est très bien mais par apport au prix du soft et le scan sur mon HP qui est vraiment lent je me demande si je vais pas investir dans une nouvelle imprimant scanner  mais si je pouvais tomber sur quelque chose qui soi directement compatible sans utiliser logiciel tiers se serait bien 

Sur le site Apple le scan sa devrait fonctionné sans problème non? 125 Euro

http://store.apple.com/ch-fr/product/TS420ZM/A?fnode=MTY1NDA1MQ&mco=MTk0NTM2MQ&p=1&s=topSellers

ou pt sa?
Conseillé par Macway: Epson84 Euro

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/11914/epson-stylus-sx-205-multifonction.html

Je suis spécialement intéresser par Epson quelqu'un la déjà testé?

Aller a+


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Octobre 2008)

Mon conseil : quelques soit le modèle que tu choisis, il faudra bien t'assurer (recherche Google et chez le fabriquant) que les logiciels fonctionnent bien avec l'actuelle version OS X.5.5, qu'il dispose des mises à jour récentes (télécharger les fichiers, regarder les dates, etc...).

La HP 4580 est un nouveau modèle, tu n'auras pas beaucoup de retours dans l'immédiat mais les logiciels et pilotes sont bien disponibles au téléchargement.

L'Epson Stylus SX 205 semble aussi disposer de pilotes et logiciels récents (juin 2008).


----------



## ckyja (26 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Personnellement, sous tiger, je scanne avec l'application "transfert d'image" et ça fonctionne très bien. En plus on peux ne scanner qu'une partie du document; Je ne sait pas si ça peut règler votre problème.


----------



## solidor (26 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,
J'ai évidemment le problème avec mon HP 2575, et généralement je passe par un PC.
Pourrais tu m'expliquer précisément l'astuce que tu as utilisée?
Merci


----------

